# Rei teases ΔLaunch, a WIP Home menu replacement for the Switch



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2019)

The very next day, "TX Rolling Along With Release After Release In The Year Of The SX 2019!"
(fucking fite me if you don't like this joke)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2019)

That's great. Can't wait. Now I will put my favourite splash.bin in it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh hell no, She made the hardest Tutorial ever! i played Levan polka 30 times and still sucked in , i don't want her at HOME menu!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Feb 10, 2019)

tl;dr what's it do


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 10, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 157509​
> After a period of silence, @Reisyukaku has shared what some would call a rather unexpected project with the community. What you see in the picture above isn't just a custom theme, but rather a homebrew replacement of the Switch's home menu.
> 
> The project is called ΔLaunch (DeltaLaunch) and the developer stresses it's very much a work in progress with no ETA yet, so it should be taken just as a proof of concept for the moment. It works by replacing the OS's qlaunch process, which controls the system settings, news and home menu applets. The result is an open source menu replacement which can be customized completely. Themes can reportedly be installed by editing an INI file on the microSD card, which supports all the things you'd expect from a more traditional Switch theme (changing the background, editing the layout, etc.) however it will do away with custom theme formats as it will instead simply load resources from a directory specified in the aforementioned INI. It will also be independent from the firmware version, meaning you won't have to worry about custom themes working only for specific versions or having to reinstall them after an update. Finally, there will also be support for adding more icons on the home itself (notice the browser icon near the news' one)
> ...





Bit slow making it here as it was teased in the server a few days ago lol, but it does look promising




Lilith Valentine said:


> The very next day, "TX Rolling Along With Release After Release In The Year Of The SX 2019!"
> (fucking fite me if you don't like this joke)



Heh, good one




azoreseuropa said:


> That's great. Can't wait. Not again other stupid girl animated and theme.. UGLY!





leon315 said:


> Oh hell no, She made the hardest Tutorial ever! i played Levan polka 30 times and still sucked in , i don't want her at HOME menu!




It will be fully customisable lol, just cause rei likes anime girl themes doesn't mean you can't change it lol.

But this is a ways off actually coming out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SexySpai said:


> tl;dr what's it do



replace the home menu with a fully customisable one


----------



## Stwert (Feb 10, 2019)

Good luck with the progress on this @Reisyukaku I don’t doubt there’s a lot of hard work ahead with it and I’m sure everyone will join me in thanking you for taking the time out of your life to do this for the scene.

If it ever comes to fruition it has the potential to be a great addition to the homebrew arsenal.
I’d certainly love a menu system which gives us so much more versatility.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> It will be fully customisable lol, just cause rei likes anime girl themes doesn't mean you can't change it lol.
> 
> But this is a ways off actually coming out



I already know that. I just changed my favorite anime of my own for ReiNX. Never understand girls anime. Sorry still ugly. LOL

Anyway, I decide to have two ReiNX and Atmosphere CFW.


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 10, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Bit slow making it here as it was teased in the server a few days ago lol, but it does look promising


You replied just when I was making a post explaining the slow news 
I just wanted to wait until there was more info available, I didn't think it was enough at first (especially with no source/release). Now that more detailed explainations came out as well as the video, I decided to report on it!

(I was also going to reply to the other comments but you ninja'd me with that aswell lol)


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 10, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> You replied just when I was making a post explaining the slow news
> I just wanted to wait until there was more info available, I didn't think it was enough at first (especially with no source/release). Now that more detailed explainations came out as well as the video, I decided to report on it!
> 
> (I was also going to reply to the other comments but you ninja'd me with that aswell lol)



Lol the switch scene has been my most active scene, but considering my circumstances I get alot time to check up on stuff lol


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 10, 2019)

Looking forward to this. Has a lot of potential for customisability and it removes the limitations of custom themes.


----------



## gizmomelb (Feb 10, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The very next day, "TX Rolling Along With Release After Release In The Year Of The SX 2019!"
> (fucking fite me if you don't like this joke)



men are told not to fight women, it's not equal.

Also it'll be interesting to see how many SX OS users post disparaging comments about this in this thread.


----------



## plushifoxed (Feb 10, 2019)

How is the triangle pronounced? I'm going with "delta launch" (like the ORAS Delta Episode), but it could also just be "tri launch" or even "triangle launch"...


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 10, 2019)

Roxie Mika said:


> How is the triangle pronounced? I'm going with "delta launch" (like the ORAS Delta Episode), but it could also just be "tri launch" or even "triangle launch"...


The first one you mentioned is right:


RattletraPM said:


> The project is called ΔLaunch (DeltaLaunch)


----------



## plushifoxed (Feb 10, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> The first one you mentioned is right:


Oops, missed that. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 10, 2019)

Shut up and take my money. 

In all seriousness, this reminds me so much of Twilightmenu++ and the R4iMenu for DS/DSi. In terms of concept.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 10, 2019)

dude this is epic, to bad I don't have a modded switch. Oh well good luck developer working on this!


----------



## Valery0p (Feb 10, 2019)

So, this will be an expansion of Troposphere, right?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 10, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> So, this will be an expansion of Troposphere, right?



It's an individual redevelopment of qlaunch and nothing to do with atmosphere afaik


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 10, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> It's an individual redevelopment of qlaunch and nothing to do with atmosphere afaik


Thanks for posting this thrice.

I love it - I'd customize the crap out of my menu. If only this allowed to show more titles on the home screen, or let me choose a layout like on the 3ds (smaller icons, but more on screen) I'm already sold. Probably needs to be redone though every time a new fw update rolls in.


----------



## Valery0p (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok, one post is enough  but since we are at the application level I think mine is a fair definition...


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 10, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> Ok, one post is enough  but since we are at the application level I think mine is a fair definition...



lol my net spazzed, I already reported them


----------



## Rune (Feb 10, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Thanks for posting this thrice.
> 
> I love it - I'd customize the crap out of my menu. If only this allowed to show more titles on the home screen, or let me choose a layout like on the 3ds (smaller icons, but more on screen) I'm already sold. Probably needs to be redone though every time a new fw update rolls in.


I guess this might be possible down the road. I don't see why not. It might look similar at first but this is a completely custom launcher/menu for the Switch and not a tweak of the existing qlaunch.


----------



## HOv (Feb 10, 2019)

gizmomelb said:


> men are told not to fight women, it's not equal.
> 
> Also it'll be interesting to see how many SX OS users post disparaging comments about this in this thread.


I think she meant to say "bite"


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 10, 2019)

HOv said:


> I think she meant to say "bite"



Lol you must be new here, Lillith is very outspoken again SXOS and Garyopa


----------



## Azmort (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow, this looks amazing, I wonder if we will be able to create folders and retroarch forwarders, that would be the best.


----------



## Rune (Feb 10, 2019)

Azmort said:


> Wow, this looks amazing, I wonder if we will be able to create folders and retroarch forwarders, that would be the best.


That's the dream.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The very next day, "TX Rolling Along With Release After Release In The Year Of The SX 2019!"
> (fucking fite me if you don't like this joke)


The temp lives for stale jokes.

Starting to wish I didn't have a patched unit.


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 10, 2019)

Watch as half the comments get deleted because it has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 10, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> Ok, one post is enough  but since we are at the application level I think mine is a fair definition...


I think someone just has a spotty connection.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 10, 2019)

XCI Loading when?


----------



## Reisyukaku (Feb 10, 2019)

As was said before, yes its fully customizable, and i only have miku on there because it was the fasting image i could grab to test alpha blending, so dont worry.. wont be shipped with weeb stuff lol


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 10, 2019)

XCI loading or installing would make me a very happy doge.
Instead, all I have is a Home menu replacement...

I'll drown my sorrows in the kitty litter.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2019)

This is cool, but will it be tied to ReiNX? Not that I have anything against the payload option, but when my Switch isn't on a FW only for Smash Bros. Ultimate mods (are those a thing, or are people waiting for all of the DLC to be released first?), I'm sticking to good 'ole hekate as it seemed to be the most reliable option for yours truly, especially with that sweet new error handler from SciresM!


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 10, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> This is cool, but will it be tied to ReiNX? Not that I have anything against the payload option, but when my Switch isn't on a FW only for Smash Bros. Ultimate mods (are those a thing, or are people waiting for all of the DLC to be released first?), I'm sticking to good 'ole hekate as it seemed to be the most reliable option for yours truly, especially with that sweet new error handler from SciresM!


I doubt it will. It isn't like SX OS were all its features are exclusive until they get replicated.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> As was said before, yes its fully customizable, and i only have miku on there because it was the fasting image i could grab to test alpha blending, so dont worry.. wont be shipped with weeb stuff lol


Well then what's the point?!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> As was said before, yes its fully customizable, and i only have miku on there because it was the fasting image i could grab to test alpha blending, so dont worry.. wont be shipped with weeb stuff lol



Honestly, I think the anime stuff just comes with the territory at this point. I remember when one of my older brothers had a disc with DreamSNES on it and it had an anime girl on it with this song on it:



The emulator itself, though? Too slow to be considered playable. Not to mention, the DC controller isn't on my list of favorite controllers ever made, especially for anything technical.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 10, 2019)

Memoir said:


> The temp lives for stale jokes.
> 
> Starting to wish I didn't have a patched unit.


Did someone says stale joke?
*Look at my signature*


----------



## Don Jon (Feb 10, 2019)

Cant wait to contribute my Big Chungus custom theme to the community


----------



## weatMod (Feb 10, 2019)

so what does it actually do?
lets you use  custom icons and  move them around
kinda of like a nova launcher for switch?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Did someone says stale joke?
> *Look at my signature*



We have a running joke very similar to that at my workplace. Instead of "soon" it's "2 Weeks"..


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 10, 2019)

Don't have a Switch but this looks great!


Memoir said:


> We have a running joke very similar to that at my workplace. Instead of "soon" it's "2 Weeks"..


You mean Just Around the Corner*™?*


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Don't have a Switch but this looks great!
> 
> You mean Just Around the Corner*™?*



Hey, it's still earlier than when we'll be getting Half-Life 3!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks nice custom themes were only lacking custom icons at least in an easier method. I guess after we accomplish the icons we can strive for animated themes


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Don't have a Switch but this looks great!
> 
> You mean Just Around the Corner*™?*



Nooo.. that's old school and just not as fun.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 10, 2019)

i got half a page into this thread and had to stop because i was contracting cancer
@Adran_Marit, good work


----------



## Beerus (Feb 10, 2019)

Okay now this is EPIC cant wait


----------



## mattytrog (Feb 10, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The very next day, "TX Rolling Along With Release After Release In The Year Of The SX 2019!"
> (fucking fite me if you don't like this joke)


So edgy... So sassy.


----------



## Kraken_X (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to this.  Automatic booting into UnleashX on the original Xbox and FreestyleDash on 360 really made the systems feel like they were fully mine to control and the interfaces were much faster and versatile than the original dashboards.  I really miss that with the newer consoles, especially the Switch since the stock OS is so limited.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 10, 2019)

Why does it look just like a qlaunch mod?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 10, 2019)

I hope it comes with the Hatsune Miku theme, and has background music support


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 11, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Why does it look just like a qlaunch mod?



It's not a qlaunch theme but rather a full rebuild of qlaunch from ground up  



kprovost7314 said:


> I hope it comes with the Hatsune Miku theme, and has background music support



Sorry no miku in the stock version


----------



## Meepers55 (Feb 11, 2019)

I've been using custom themes for a while now, so I don't really see a point, but I guess it's still cool


----------



## ombus (Feb 11, 2019)

Cant this add dynamic backgrounds ? would be cool.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 11, 2019)

Hope something like the PP Scene back in the day! custom home menus for that system, god, they were awesome!


----------



## mrissaoussama (Feb 11, 2019)

i know it's a WIP, but is there any info about ram usage? the stock menu uses less than 200kb if i remember correctly


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 12, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Thanks for posting this thrice.
> 
> I love it - I'd customize the crap out of my menu. If only this allowed to show more titles on the home screen, or let me choose a layout like on the 3ds (smaller icons, but more on screen) I'm already sold. Probably needs to be redone though every time a new fw update rolls in.



just try it with the theme installer and chose the patching option to get two rows. easy, job done. Anyway, if your intension is more complex, you have to wait for the 15 of July


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 12, 2019)

Rei has such sexy manly hands for a girl.


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 12, 2019)

ciaomao said:


> just try it with the theme installer and chose the patching option to get two rows. easy, job done. Anyway, if your intension is more complex, you have to wait for the 15 of July


Never installed custom themes, should give it a go


----------



## Mythical (Feb 13, 2019)

Can't wait for this. I want to make a hexagonal wheel with sub categories that slide out kind of like a pop up book. Maybe some folder support within that


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Apr 13, 2019)

Any updates? We seriously need folders right now, Nintendo doesn't give a $hit, and this is our last hope.
I wonder why aren't more people interested in this?


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 13, 2019)

thequickbrownfox said:


> Any updates? We seriously need folders right now, Nintendo doesn't give a $hit, and this is our last hope.
> I wonder why aren't more people interested in this?


Probably because a lot of people, including me, don't really care for folders; it's not a feature that we really desire right now. Besides, the "folders update" usually comes later in a console's lifespan. If you're gonna wait for folders, might as well wait for Nintendo to do it themselves.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Apr 13, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> Probably because a lot of people, including me, don't really care for folders; it's not a feature that we really desire right now. Besides, the "folders update" usually comes later in a console's lifespan. If you're gonna wait for folders, might as well wait for Nintendo to do it themselves.


I mean. Considering that we were able to edit some minor things in qlaunch, creating folders seems like a lot (like a lot a lot) of work.


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 13, 2019)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR SINCE THE BEGINNING


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Apr 13, 2019)

Would this work with Atmosphere?


----------



## Rune (Apr 13, 2019)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Would this work with Atmosphere?


Most likely, yeah.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Apr 14, 2019)

thequickbrownfox said:


> Any updates? We seriously need folders right now, Nintendo doesn't give a $hit, and this is our last hope.
> I wonder why aren't more people interested in this?


Tbh, i see absolutely no use for it personally. It'll be a bit of work to implement. But I mean, i've seen a few people ask for it so its on the list.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rune said:


> Most likely, yeah.


Funnily enough i tested it on atmo and didnt work lol


----------



## Rune (Apr 14, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> Funnily enough i tested it on atmo and didnt work lol


That's one more reason to use ReiNX over the other CFWs then. 

If you need any incentive to work on ΔLaunch, I guess it's that you could truly differentiate your CFW from all others with its own unique exclusive launcher.


----------



## Rune (Apr 21, 2019)

For some reason a lot of people keep asking me for folder support in delta.. so I suppose i can oblige.. ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°) pic.twitter.com/QFS8vmhigY— Rei (@Reisyukaku) April 21, 2019


----------

